# Scarlet shows in OKC



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Next to the last shows we are going to for the year! Since this is literally 20 minutes from my house, of course I had to enter Scarlet. 

We showed yesterday. Scarlet was well behaved in the ring, you know except for puncturing my handlers thumb with her razor teeth. That dog is all about bait. I swear I feed her a full meal before we leave for the shows but it never makes a bit of difference. Anyway, she went Select. And since it was a major in bitches, she got her first grand major! 3 points. Ya! We need 3 of those majors for her grand. 

Showed again this morning, and got Select again. No majors today. But those points add up. 

I got a few photos of our grooming setup. Scarlet is plunked right in the middle of it. She didn’t care.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She looks so sweet with that Watcha doin face.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats to you and Scarlet! I'm glad you got to go with all the crazy weather! I'd heard on the news about someone here for the show was staying at a hotel without power? Hopefully you don't have to go home to a bunch of tree carnage!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My power came back on Tuesday, and yesterday it was 50 and sunny here!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

that's a good thing here in okla, goes back to "normal" pretty quick! Our power was out Thursday for a couple hours, just bumps otherwise, thankfully! Our tree is all over the back yard but alls good!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Good girl!


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Woo-hoo y'all are on a roll! So happy for you & Scarlet and so happy that someone on here is salvaging their 2020!

BTW, what is the green machine, in front of Scarlet's crate? (tiny phone screen here)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

chuckd said:


> BTW, what is the green machine, in front of Scarlet's crate? (tiny phone screen here)


. 

It’s a Ryobi fan, in case someone gets hot.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WooHoo..for you two. Nice job!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! She’s gotten Grand points every time she’s been shown since she finished recently. That’s fun. 

Also, there may be a sable puppy bitch in my very near future. Like in the next week or two. Yikes.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

A big congrats! And yikes indeed!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

OK now we need more info!
And Scarlet is beautiful, everyone should think so including judges.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ll hijack Scarlet’s thread a minute. She won’t care. 

Was offered a sable bitch puppy to show on a co-ownership with some good friends - they have Scarlet’s sire. Well, the puppy has the same sire as Scarlet, so half sisters, and she’ll be 8 weeks old on Monday. I’m probably going to drive out to their place (a couple of hours away) next week to see her. I’m assured that once I see her, I’ll be taking her home! I’m freaking out a bit. I told my son that I’m not so sure I know how to raise a puppy anymore. He laughed at me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogfaeries said:


> I’ll hijack Scarlet’s thread a minute. She won’t care.
> 
> Was offered a sable bitch puppy to show on a co-ownership with some good friends - they have Scarlet’s sire. Well, the puppy has the same sire as Scarlet, so half sisters, and she’ll be 8 weeks old on Monday. I’m probably going to drive out to their place (a couple of hours away) next week to see her. I’m assured that once I see her, I’ll be taking her home! I’m freaking out a bit. I told my son that I’m not so sure I know how to raise a puppy anymore. He laughed at me.


one of the best things i’ve read today. do it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I’ll hijack Scarlet’s thread a minute. She won’t care.
> 
> Was offered a sable bitch puppy to show on a co-ownership with some good friends - they have Scarlet’s sire. Well, the puppy has the same sire as Scarlet, so half sisters, and she’ll be 8 weeks old on Monday. I’m probably going to drive out to their place (a couple of hours away) next week to see her. I’m assured that once I see her, I’ll be taking her home! I’m freaking out a bit. I told my son that I’m not so sure I know how to raise a puppy anymore. He laughed at me.


I'm not worried about raising a pup, I'm worried if I get a normal dog it will hate me! Lol. 
You got this. Look how well Scarlet turned out. 
I want pictures!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently this puppy is super confident, and “not afraid to tell you what she wants”. Hmmmm. I said “are you telling me she’s a talker, like Scarlet?”. Ummm, that’s a yes. I told my friend that I know that Scarlet is obnoxious, but I kind of encourage it because I like it. She said, yes I know. I told her, you know I’ll probably let this one be obnoxious too. She laughed and said, yes I know. What can I say? I like the ones with personality.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet, “resting” after the dog show. This dog is too funny.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey! It's hard work being awesome. 
She looks so sweet. I just want to cuddle her.


----------

